# Mental Awareness Test



## billy boy (19 Nov 2008)

Someone sent me this, have a go and let me have your comments.     

PLEASE DO THE TEST BEFORE YOU LOOK AT THE POSTS.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Nov 2008)

lol, i still didnt see it the 2nd time (when it rewinded) as i thought it was a trick to put you off of counting the passes


----------



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2008)

That's pretty cool.   Nice one.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Nov 2008)

I've seen this before.  I thought it was edited the first time I watched it, so that the bear was magically there after the rewind, but it was amazing when I watched it the second time.

As a cyclist it makes me think... I hope it makes motorists think!  I cycle to work every day and I've had the odd close call.  Nothing too serious but again, it's a little off putting.


----------



## billy boy (20 Nov 2008)

At first I laughed and then I stopped laughing. . . . When i realized, i had totaly missed the bear, I drive a hgv for a living and this made me think


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Nov 2008)

Got the right numbes of passes but no bear LOL funny how it is, also people who drive and use mobile phones should be shot


----------



## billy boy (20 Nov 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Got the right numbes of passes but no bear LOL funny how it is, also people who drive and use mobile phones should be shot



Very true, And the ones that pull over to answer their phone should pick a safe place to do so, NOT ON BLIND CORNERS   

They should get a bluetooth and then they can look as daft as me lol


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Nov 2008)

Yeah, the last stretch of public road I cycle on, before hitting campus roads, goes past a small shopping centre (basically a medium sized tesco, a wilkos and a load of small shop units).  I very often get cars overtake me and pull into the entrance to the car park, often without indicating.  I've had at least 1 occasion when I've had to slam the anchors on because some idiot (happened to be a woman, but I don't think that has much bearing on it ) completely cut me up.

I wonder if they just don't expect me to be travelling at 20/25mph?


----------



## Fred Dulley (20 Nov 2008)

Got the right number of 13, but didn't see the bear.


----------



## misscaretaker (23 Nov 2008)

Didn't see the bear (saw something odd but ignored it!) and got the wrong number of passes! Should I have my license revoked? Most cyclists around here ride on the pavements anyway - no wonder my dogs hate them when they come up behind you with no warning, clip your arm with the handle bars and then have a go at you when your dogs bark at them  . I'm sure you don't do that though Steve


----------

